# UltraVNC vs. TightVNC



## jVirus

Hey, 

Do any of you have any experience with these VNCs or others? I would like to learn and become proficient with the best VNC out there? I want to remote admin some 98 machines. And can they be done simultaniously like updating something like zone-alarm? Anyone have any experiences with this stuff? What are the pro's and cons? Which would you recomend and why? I would really appreciate any thoughts thanks gals and guys!


----------



## RandyG

I've been using UltrVNC for a while, and it is much better than TightVNC for many reasons. IT has file transfer, better graphics, faster connections, chat interface, etc, etc.

You can have many different connections open to different computers at the same time, but you can't have one connection to multiple systems, if you get my drift.

I would not think it would be the handiest way to remotely adminstrate systems. It is perfect for connecting to the systems and have them do something though. I connect to my work computer from home and have it download, etc.


----------



## raljr

I think there that there is a version of VNC called RealVNC from IBM Great Britain. Don't know about performmance though.


----------



## RandyG

If you really want to know about the different versions, take a look at What flavor of VNC do you like?

UltraVNC is the latest and combines all of the best from the others!


----------



## firstc520

how has this been running for you guys? I have been playig w/ tightvnc but not sure if i like the setup. Trying to explain the setu process to my brother and parents is a hasstle is this any easier?

also my brothers are behind a router, does this connect easier than tightvnc?

Thanks


----------



## RandyG

Ultra will run faster, have better visuals, file transfer, chat window and less lag.

If they ar ebehind a router, meaning that they are connecting to the internet through a single Ip address, and all of their IP addresses are local network ones, then they will have to configure the ports to redirct incoming requests to the various machines.

Here's my setup:

Home machine on Dialup
2 office machines on network and DSL router, so are always connected.

I set my router to redirect requests to port 5901 to one machine, and requests to port 5902 to go to the other machine.

On each of the Office machines, I have the VNC Server running at startup so they will be able to pickup any requests and activate.

the best thing to do is to go there once and set it up for them, or ask if there is a friend locally hwo has a little more computer savvy, and they trust him.

i talked my brother through it in Florida, but since I did not know the layout of his Cable router, I could not tell him how to set it up to redirect. I did teach him how to initiate a response to my work machines though, so I could help him out with any little problems he was having at the moment.

I highly recommend UltraVNC above any other version!:up:


----------



## firstc520

RandyG.....thank you for your response.

Does the same apply for a sattilte connection? My older brother has that typeof connection, and younger I think is through a router..but not sure.

for the router, not sure what type it is, is there generally a package or software that gives acess to it? and that would have to be done at his pc.?

Thanks for your help.



P.S. Oh yea i can't go to my older bro he lives about 1500 miles away..ROFL

youner in 100 somethng.


----------



## RandyG

Uhhggg . . . networking is not my forté.

Since Satellite connections send and receive in bursts, I don't think you'll get a smooth connection, but wouldn't know.

the setup of UltraVNC has been made very easy, so maybe they'll get it on their own, to a stage, and you can walk them through the rest.

Some ISP support sites have directions on how to configure ports on routers, but you'd have to check those ISP pages, or have your brothers do it.

The reason I couldn't connect to my brother's computer, was he was unable to configure the ports correctly, which is why I told him to connect out to me. That could be the option for your brothers!

If you get no real joy, then post a new thread in networking forum.


----------

